# Hallway decoration suggestions?



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

You could do streamers to darken the hallway - so people can't see the party right away. You could hang bats on the ceiling, hopefully high enough so they don't hit anyone! You could turn your hallway into a dungeon, with fake brick posters up on either side! Maybe creepy pictures hanging on the wall.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

You can hang tattered cloths along the walls and on the ceiling and completely change the feel of the hallway. I bought a whole pile of those 3M "command" adhesive strips on eBay. They are very strong and come off with no damage. I bought the real small ones with small hooks, so they are perfect for hanging cloth. They are intended for Christmas tree lights I think. I got like 375 of them for about 20 bucks.

You could also string Christmas tree lights above the cloth for a neat glow look...


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh wow, these are great suggestions! Thank you!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I got some really thin plastic film - painting dropcloths from the dollar store - and I'm going to mount it in sort of a zig zag configuration hanging from the ceiling and cut it into strips so you have to push it away from you to proceed down the hallway. 

This is leading to the bathroom which is going to be a butcher room - which is going to have black plastic and newspaper on the walls (newsprint with blood and pictures x-ed out... )

If you want more elegant, I could see using either the cloth method mentioned above - sounds simple and still a nice effect.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*we did*

A couple of years ago, we hung black plastic floor to ceiling, spread cob webs everywhere and covered it with spiders...all sizes. We had them on he walls, floors and hanging from the ceiling. There was also a couple of the sound activated drop down spiders too. We also had the fishing line hanging down to feel like spider webs brushing against your face. We used one strobe light too. Looked really cool!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's something simple and effective also. If you get those little black plastic spiders with the poly webbing, get you glue gun and get it real hot. Put spider on the back of your fingers, then put a dab of hot glue on its back. Real quick, lift your hand up to the ceiling and touch the glue dot to it, then drop your hand down pretty fast and the glue will "string" and cool and at some point downward, the spider will dangle on a near invisible thread of glue. Go fast the spider will hang lower, slower and he hangs higher. Usually you can just dig the glue blob off the ceiling after halloween.....


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

These are great ideas everyone!! I'm going to have to use a little bit of each because I can't pick which setup I like the best.

Thanks for all the suggestions!  My hallway will definitely be one to remember.


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

I hung white paper (you can get a huge roll of it for pretty cheap from a school supply store) we took red paint and made blood smeared hand prints all over the walls and bloody footprints on the floor. Then hung white cheesecloth that we shredded from the ceilings.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

The last three years we were in an apartment that had a separate hallway of stairs up to the living room. For our party, we would put a strobe light and fog machine in there along with hanging black plastic from the ceiling that we shredded. It was a cool effect, tried to have a laser tunnel the last year but it kept falling down and people would end up talking so loud as they were heading up to our apartment that they wouldn't hear the real EVPs we had playing on a cd player. Unfortunately we have moved into a bottom floor apartment so we have to revamp a few things but overall our friends enjoyed it.


----------

